
Global conflict tracker - newman8r
https://www.cfr.org/interactives/global-conflict-tracker#!/global-conflict-tracker
======
newman8r
I wanted to share this useful resource, a lot of these conflicts can get
buried by everything else in the 24 hour news cycle.

